# Cats Incredible



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is anyone fishing the Cats incredible tournament?


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

You know I'll be fishing in the tourney. Did good fishing last night. Boated a 18 lbs fish last night and 3 others in just a couple hours. Had a few good hits too, but couldn't keep em on the line. Just trying out a few new spots. Fish are averaging 12 - 14 lbs. Cut baits seems to be the favorite lately.


----------

